# DIY Mbuna Caves



## Dirt Diggler

Decided to make some mbuna caves and drastically change my aquascape to something much more appropriate for the fish I'm hosting. I'm done with the construction phase, now I'm waiting for the curing to complete, then to conditioning before I can put them into my tank. Timing is great because I have a couple of bubble wands coming in and a few other ins and outs so now I can redo the whole tank in one shot. I sacrificed my plastic plants as part of the housing so I hope the violence is kept to a respectable level in the meantime. I'm putting the pictures in my gallery. Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## StevenT

They look like fun. What did you use to make them?


----------



## snowghost45

I couldn't find your gallery  I like your quote!


----------



## coralbandit

snowghost45 said:


> I couldn't find your gallery  I like your quote!


Check site photo gallery!


----------



## Dirt Diggler

I used 3 inch PVC pipe, GE Silicone I, substrate, and some plastic plants from my aquarium. These are a mix of a couple different sets of DIY instructions.


----------



## Dirt Diggler

I added some more pictures. You will also need a saw, (I recommend a hacksaw) sandpaper, and a container that you can soak them in when you need to soak, and condition them in.

Here are a couple I links I used to get my idea for housing.

Make Your Own DIY Aquarium Cave From PVC Pipe (DIY DECORATION PROJECTS)

DIY pvc cichlid cave (cheap and easy!)!)

DIY - PVC Caves


----------



## Dirt Diggler

Just put the caves in Prime and Stability for t he 24 hour detox soak. Tomorrow night, they go into the tank!


----------



## graybot

Interesting... I would still recommend mixing structures like these with natural stones. Partially for aesthetic reasons, but also because you will need to periodically rearrange the structures in the tank to deal with aggression/territory problems or when you'd like to add more fish later. If the structures stay the same shape every time you are likely to have individual mbuna claim the same structure over and over. The idea being, take away the home of the dominant fish and they lose their mojo and their need to dominate and drive away lesser fish. Just moving the same home around usually doesn't constitute a big enough change to make that happen. 

These would make a great foundation for a rock pile.


----------



## Dirt Diggler

It's a start. I can always build new ones of different shape and size, and I have no intention on adding anymore fish to this aquarium, but you did give me an idea on how to improve on the DIY mbuna caves.


----------



## Jim Albright

I have many projects going on, but I will have to try this out as well--I like the idea of a foundation for rock foundation.....


----------

